

Chartio (YC S10) now supports Salesforce data - thingsilearned
http://chartio.com/blog/2013/02/chartioaddssalesforce

======
eb0la
They're eliminating adoption barriers :-)

Remember Joel's Strategy Letter:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000052.html>

